# Phragmipedium Margo's Pinky 'Eve's Angel' AM/AOS



## Djthomp28 (Feb 16, 2020)

This is a first bloom seedling. It should be spectacular in a couple of years. 




Unfortunately the flowers were a little roughed up by the end of the show.


----------



## abax (Feb 16, 2020)

Way to go Darlene!


----------



## monocotman (Feb 17, 2020)

Superb!
David


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 19, 2020)

Very nice flower. Well done!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 22, 2020)

very pretty


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 24, 2020)

Cutie!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 24, 2020)

That is cute. Nice!


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 9, 2020)

All the above!


----------



## grubea (Mar 10, 2020)

Very nice!!


----------



## jht.orchids (Mar 11, 2020)

A lovely orchid.


----------



## awesomei (Mar 12, 2020)

Wonderful flower! I love the soft pink color.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 16, 2020)

Great form!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2020)

Congrats, thanks for sharing.


----------

